# Ex-Florida prison boss: Drunken orgies tainted system - CNN



## Yrys (12 Feb 2008)

Ex-Florida prison boss: Drunken orgies tainted system 



> TALLAHASSEE, Florida (CNN) -- Softball, drunken orgies and a prison system run like the mafia. That's what Florida's former prison secretary says
> he inherited when he took over one of the nation's largest prison systems two years ago.
> 
> In fact, on his first day on the job, James McDonough says he walked into his office -- the same one his predecessor used -- and there was crime scene tape
> ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Feb 2008)

So I guess the softball games are now canceled?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 Feb 2008)

Softball??...............how stupid.











































































































Now only if it was hockey.........................hmmm...


----------



## zipperhead_cop (18 Mar 2008)

Good that is is cleaned up now, but man....I bet some of those parties are the stuff of legends.


----------

